# Bulking diet, carbs -fat - protein amounts.



## Speedy86 (Apr 12, 2008)

Alright guys, I have just begun going onto a bulk and im wondering roughly how much Protein, Carbs and fats i should be eating each day?

Doesn't have tobe the cleanest bulk ever as i have a super fast metabolism and im a very hard gainer.

Im 6'1" and about 77kg, Last time i went on a bulk was in 2010 before i got ill and i got my weight up to 83kg, not loads but it suitd me.

this time id ideally like to get a bit bigger than that and maybe go to 85 / 90kg but it depends more on how i look and feel than numbers on the scales.

anyway getting back to it, roughly how many grams of Carbs, protein and fats should I be eating each day?

I use Jack3d before i train, I have 2 - 3 shakes a day, Reflex instant whey on a morning and night and a Pro mass with milk mid afternoon. Im also using 10mg of Creatine a day as of yesterday.

Any advice is much appreciated as im very keen to make a better effort than i did last time.


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

> i have a super fast metabolism and im a very hard gainer


In that case just make sure you get enough protein and the fats/carbs i wouldnt worry, just eat what you want.


----------



## MrBen (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm about the same size as you and try to get 3g per kilo of protein in per day. Just about to start bulking myself and will be giving 300 300 100 a try. The last bulk I did I tried for a 2kg a month gain and managed to control the fat gain quite well. Just keep an eye on it if you aren't gaining up the carbs a bit if it's too fast cut them.


----------



## _Jay (Feb 13, 2011)

Franko1 said:


> In that case just make sure you get enough protein and the fats/carbs i wouldnt worry, just eat what you want.


I'm a hard gainer and just wondering why you say worry more about protein than carbs? Never heard before and maybe where I'm going wrong.


----------

